# 6 month old gags on babyfood.



## maybebabysoon (Jun 10, 2006)

my 6 month old gags when he eats. should i stop feeding him food for a while or is this normal? will he eventually stop gagging? he has tried oatmeal, jarred babyfoods and cook carrots mashed up. with the carrots he gagged and than puked.


----------



## hippiemama76 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds like he's not quite ready. I would hold off on food - 6 months is the earliest to start, but lots of babies start on solids much later. At 1 year, La Leche League recommends that a baby's diet should be 75% breastmilk and 25% table foods.

Here are some readiness signs for eating table food -
http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/so...lids-when.html


----------



## Red Pajama (Jun 11, 2007)

My daughter did this too. I took it to mean she wasn't ready for "solid" food. We ended up skipping all pureed baby foods, and continued nursing exclusively. Once every week or so I'd offer something, but she did not show real interest in food until almost a year old. She now (at two) eats normally and nurses a few times a day.

You do not have to do jarred or pureed baby foods at all. All food before a year is for the experience of it, rather than for the nutrition it offers.


----------



## maybebabysoon (Jun 10, 2006)

he has all the signs that he is ready.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maybebabysoon* 
he has all the signs that he is ready.

Not if he's gagging when he trying to swallow it. Actually being able to handle it is the most important sign of readiness. My son had all the signs he was "ready" by the time he was like 5 months old, but he was closer to a year before he was really able to handle it and was 15 months before he would eat regularly.

If you are worried because he's not acting ready, though you think he should be ready...don't worry yet. 6 months IS actually very early. Most babies gobbling up jars of gerber at 4 months probably aren't "ready" either, but things go unnoticed when parents are excited about a new milestone. I've watched a baby who was not ready for solids being fed solids and it is NOT pretty. But she was "ready" otherwise, so the shoveling, gagging, screaming episodes continued.









If he's still gagging (on all textures...some kids will always gag on babyfood







) at closer to 9 months to a year, I would bring it up to the pedi.


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

If he is gagging, he is NOT ready.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree, he's gagging, which is a sign he's not ready, either that, or you need to refine your technique!

What kind of quantity are you putting on the spoon? I didn't realise at first that you are literally only supposed to put a tiny bit on the spoon, so I was putting too much into the baby's mouth.


----------



## bedheadmaestro (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, all babies will gag on food sooner or later, whether they are ready or not. My 9 mo DD still gags on chunks she bites off that are too big to swallow, and she's been feeding herself happily since 6 mo. Maybe he doesn't like the puree texture....maybe he doesn't like a spoon in his mouth. maybe try giving him a slab of sweet potato or melon or half an avocado in the shell to play with at his highchair?


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

There is absolutely no hurry with solid foods. It doesn't matter if he is eating them now. Just hold off for a month or so. My dd didn't really eat solids until 13 months or so. Don't try to keep feeding him until he stops gagging; wait until he stops gagging before you try to feed him solids regularly.


----------

